# Billing for a 99211 or 99212



## anggand@aol.com (Feb 23, 2011)

Can we bill a 99211 or 99212 for filling out forms for a pt. No exam nor history is done its just an appointment for filling out the pts form. My boss seems to think we can bill pt's ins for this.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 24, 2011)

a 99080 is a better fit.  You could not bill a 99212 as you do not have 2 out of the 3 key components.  If the patient is there face to face with the physician while he fills out the form then you could make a case for the 99211, but a steady diet of billing a 99211 is not wise as it is a flagged level.


----------

